# Structural topic



## andrewd (Apr 29, 2006)

I didn't see a listing for just discussion related to the structural exams and structural issues. Why no separate topic listing for the structural discipline? Thanks


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 29, 2006)

Good point. We should get one in there


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2006)

we can add a structural section, feel free to just use the civil forum until I make my lazy self add that one


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 30, 2006)

Maybe the civil section should instead be called "strucural/civil", jmho.


----------



## DVINNY (May 1, 2006)

now structural threads have their own category.

Thanks Road Guy.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2006)

just so long as we dont have to add a seperate sub forum for concrete and steel..... (you know how those structural guys are, way to organized for me)


----------



## JoeysVee (May 1, 2006)

The "civil" forum still has "structural under it". I just noticed that. :thumbsup:


----------



## DVINNY (May 1, 2006)

> The "civil" forum still has "structural under it". I just noticed that. :thumbsup:


Fixed that.


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2006)

good thing we created this structural sub-forum


----------



## redrum (Jun 5, 2006)

:true:


----------

